# 65 Tripower forgets it's idle



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

After a cruse, maybe 20 miles my 65 Tripower will hardly idle after a restart...after driving a few minutes it idles fine.....Just rebuilt the center carb and outboard carbs are fine...ign system is all new .......kinda stumped......any input would really be great....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bootleggerjim said:


> After a cruse, maybe 20 miles my 65 Tripower will hardly idle after a restart...after driving a few minutes it idles fine.....Just rebuilt the center carb and outboard carbs are fine...ign system is all new .......kinda stumped......any input would really be great....


May be a flooding issue, gas percolating out the carb into the intake when shut down.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Agree with PJ could be heatsoak, as the gas boils in the bowls it floods the intake and you have rough running for a few minutes until it clears.

When restarting hot after a few minutes make sure that you do not pump the accelerator,…like you do on a cold start,……just turn the key.

The fix for heat soak starts with phenolic spacers under the carbs to reduce this, the Tri-power guys sell them I believe.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

If the center carb was just rebuilt I would verify that a fiber washer was used in the center screw for the Venturi cluster. If the fiber washer was not used or if it’s damaged it will cause fuel weep .


----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger that said:


> If the center carb was just rebuilt I would verify that a fiber washer was used in the center screw for the Venturi cluster. If the fiber washer was not used or if it’s damaged it will cause fuel weep .


Might be it, only wet place I could see.....I know I didn't put a washer there as there was not one to start with........Great info and many thanks........


----------

